# Read and reset airbag fault codes and turn off warning lights without VAG 1551. Here?s how.



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

*Read and reset airbag fault codes and turn off warning lights without VAG 1551. Here’s how.*

*Edits and Additions (Read here for recently updated information):* 

*2012/11/06*: Updated airbag code table with supplemental information from 1990-1991 Porsche 911, 924 and 944 series cars. 
*2012/05/15*: Added scans of the official VW factory microfiche, section 68 (Cabriolet with airbag). 
*2011/11/12*: Added more codes obtained from the official VW Repair Manual Microfiche. 
*2011/10/26*: Adde partial trouble code list added, edited instructions to reflect recently obtained information.* 
2010/10/15*: Added link to the jumper-only code reset procedure courtesy of Dave (redcorradoguy). 

*** 

There have been some talks in the forum about the code read and warning light reset procedure for the airbag system equipped in the 1990-1993 VW Cabriolet. This thread contains instruction to read and reset airbag code and turn off warning lights. 

*Quick history recap:* 

The Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard 208 in the United States “require cars produced after April 1st 1989 to be equipped with a passive restraint for the driver.” VW met this requirement for the Cabriolet model by implementing a Siemens-based airbag system. An automatic seat belt would also meet the passive restraint requirement, but the owners of cars with automatic seat belts can vouch its awkwardness and inconvenience. 

According to the VW service literature I have, the airbag system _won’t_ deploy if any one of the two red airbag warning lights in the instrument cluster is illuminated. 

The official VW tech literature, Tech Talk video # 225, and the Bentley service manual calls for the use VAG 1551 diagnostic tester and the factory service microfiche / microfilm. 

VAG 1551, despite being old and outdated, is hard to find and expensive to buy. 

VAG-COM / VCDS does not communicate with the airbag controller. Ross-Tech noted the incompatibility in their VW Issues & Problem page. 

The only 3rd party product I found that has direct mention of being compatible with the VW Cabriolet airbag controller is the old VWTool / VDS-Pro software. 










This thread will mostly deal with the use of the VWTool software to read and erase the airbag fault codes. 


--- 


*Here are the parts of the airbag system we will be dealing with:* 

The airbag diagnostic connector: 










Airbag warning lights: 










*Why are the lights on?* 

The left readiness indicator illuminates to indicate the system is not ready to deploy. The system may be in the process of charging the energy reserve capacitor (which takes about 5 seconds to complete), disabled due to stored fault code, or it’s in the process of communicating with the scan tool. It is also used for the blink code output. 

Left light on = system not ready. 

The right fault indicator illuminates to indicate there is / are trouble code(s) detected by the airbag controller. Most common reason that triggers this LED is due to component removal where the ignition switch is turned on without having the airbag module connected. On the similar Porsche 924 airbag system, the light is often triggered by low battery charge and the subsequent starting / jump starting attempts. 

Right light on = system detected a fault. 


--- 










*Code-read and light-reset procedure:* 

What I used: 



A generic serial* VAG-COM compatible OBD-II KKL cable 

VW/Audi 2x2 “OBD-I” adapter 

A PC with a real serial / 9-pin RS-232 port, running Windows (I used Windows XP). Note that USB to serial adapters, like the one built into the FTDI-based USB VAG-COM cable I own, does not work* with the airbag controller. 

VWTool / VDS-Pro software. I’m using an old version, version 2.0.9 (*EDIT*: Website appears to be defunct as of 2011/10/26. Google is your friend) 

 
**Addition (2010/12/7)*: _I had the setup working with a generic USB VAG-COM cable, but it seems to be more finicky than the serial cable_. VWTools can be run within Windows XP Mode under Windows 7 64-bit (Professional and up), although there seems to be periodic loss in communication to the airbag controller (but will re-establish communication after a few seconds). 

*Prepare the computer:* 

Connect the DB9 connector of the VAG-COM cable to a serial port on the computer. 

Install the VWTools software, configure the software to use the correct COM Port number, corresponding to the physical serial connector the VAG-COM cable is connected to. On serial port-equipped PCs, the ports are normally assigned to COM1 through COM3 and can be verified or reassigned in the XP device manager window. 

*Connect the cables to the car:* 

Lift up the shift boot / shift plate to reveal the diagnostic connectors. Federal-emission cars will have a black and a red connector, while the California-emission cars will have an additional white connector for the Digifant-I engine control unit. 

Connect the black plug to the black connector. This supplies power to the VAG-COM cable. 
Connect the white plug to the red connector. This is the communication line to the airbag controller. 
Connect the 2x2 adapter cable to the serial VAG-COM cable. The indicator light on the VAG-COM cable should now be lit. 

*Performing code read:* 

Turn the ignition switch to the on position. No need to start the car. You should see the two lit airbag warning lights in the instrument cluster. 

Launch the VWTool software. 

Click on the yellow “Audi-VW Tool Version 2.0.9” text. “Manual Address Entry” window should appear. 
In the address box, type in 57, then click Send Address. 










If the communication between the PC and the car is established, a “Receiving Data” text in blue should be blinking, and the airbag controller information will show in the yellow boxes. 










Click on Fault Codes. 

A list of fault codes should be listed in a window. 

*Addition (2011/10/26)*: Make a note of your codes and compare them with the code list near the end of this post. 

If your code is not listed, lease take a note of this code and its descriptions, if available. Reply to this thread with your unknown codes. 

*Performing code erase:* 

Click Erase Error Codes button, and confirm code erasure in the next window. The right airbag warning light should turn off. 

Turn off the ignition and turn it back on. If the right airbag warning light stays off, the reset procedure is complete. 

If the light comes back on, there is likely a current fault that needs to be located and corrected. Look up the error code with the service information to aid in locating the problem. The repair procedure may be added to another thread once the official factory service information is located. 

The descriptions of the airbag fault codes are mostly unknown as the system is not well-documented. Although, it is possible that the official factory service microfiches contain this information. Please contact me if you have access to the factory microfiches. (*EDIT 2011/11/12*: Official VW Repair Manual Microfiche located, post edited to reflect available information) 

If you don’t have the cables but would like to read the codes, please refer to the (*EDIT 2011/10/26*) airbag page on Cabby-Info. Note: on the spare controller I'm testing on, code reset involves grounding pin 1 for about 10 seconds after reaching the end-of-code sequence; replace step 8 with "ground pin 1 for 10 seconds, disconnect jumper, then switch off the ignition." 

*Will these old airbag systems still deploy?* 

Numerous YouTube videos of rigged airbag deployments suggest the gas generator in old cars do work. A functional airbag system relies on proper gas generator operation, good connectivity between components, as well as proper sensor and controller operation. I believe if the controller is capable of detecting faults of various components and setting fault codes (other than the “airbag controller fault” error), the controller is functional and there is a good chance the airbag will deploy in a severe frontal collision. 

I hope this information would be useful to fellow cabby owners  


*Update (2012/11/6): Partial Trouble Code List / Definitions:* 

With a spare airbag controller, associated components, plus some trial-and-error, I was able to replicate some fault conditions and record the trouble codes, both the VWTools hex code and the jumper blink code. A partial code list is included below. 



Current Fault (31, h70) Stored Fault (32, hB0)    *Blink Code**VWTool Code**Blink Code**VWTool Code**Description (Porsche)**Description (VW Cabriolet)**Notes & Observations*3000   Fault memory read out completeAll faults readBlinked after all other codes are displayed, blinked as 331110B_7032110B_B0Left Crash Sensor: Closed One Time Close = triggered, activated31120C_7032120C_B0Left Crash Sensor: Closed Several Times  31130D_7032130D_B0Right Crash Sensor: Closed One Time  31140E_7032140E_B0Right Crash Sensor: Closed Several Times  31150F_7032150F_B0Left Crash Sensor: Closed 2 Seconds (2)  311610_70321610_B0Right Crash Sensor: Closed More Than 2 Seconds (2)  311711_70321711_B0Left Crash Sensor: Resistance To Voltage  311812_70321812_B0Right Crash Sensor: Resistance To Voltage  311913_70321913_B0Left Crash Sensor: Resistance To Ground  312014_70322014_B0Right Crash Sensor: Resistance To Ground  312115_70322115_B0Left Crash Sensor: Short To Voltage  312216_70322216_B0Right Crash Sensor: Short To Voltage  312519_70322519_B0Left Crash Sensor: Excessive Ground ResistanceLeft crash sensor not groundedConnected, but case not bolted to car body31261A_7032261A_B0Right Crash Sensor: Excessive Ground ResistanceRight crash sensor not grounded 31271B_7032271B_B0Left Crash Sensor: Open CircuitLeft crash sensor disconnected 31281C_7032281C_B0Right Crash Sensor: Open CircuitRight crash sensor disconnected 31291D_7032291D_B0Left Crash Sensor: High Wire Resistance? 31301E_7032301E_B0Left Crash Sensor: High Wire Resistance?Seems to be common, blinked as 3-1-3313321_70323321_B0Driver-Side Air Bag: Capacity Insufficient (3)  313523_70323523_B0Driver-Side Air Bag: Capacity Excessive (3)  313725_70323725_B0Driver-Side Air Bag: Contact Resistance To Voltage  314028_70324028_B0Driver-Side Air Bag: Short To VoltageDriver airbag short to 12vBlinked as 3-1-4, green wire short to 12v31432B_7032432B_B0Driver-Side Air Bag: Contact Resistance To Ground  31462E_7032462E_B0Driver-Side Air Bag: Short To GroundDriver airbag short to groundGrounding either wire will produce trigger this code314931_70324931_B0Driver-Side Air Bag: Break (3)Driver airbag disconnectedNothing connected to airbag connector315234_70325234_B0Driver-Side Air Bag: Resistance Insufficient (3)Driver airbag resistance too lowAirbag connector shorted with jumper315537_70325537_B0Driver-Side Air Bag: Excessive Resistance (3)Driver airbag resistance too high10 ohm resistor across airbag connector31583A_7032583A_B0Warning Light: Short To VoltageLeft readiness lamp short to 12v12v into connector pin 631593B_7032593B_B0Warning Light: Break In CircuitLeft readiness lamp resistance too highBurn out lamp, disconnected wiring, ignition switched on without instrument cluster connected31603C_7032603C_B0Diagnosing Unit Unit Faulty (2)  31613D_7032613D_B0Firing Order Correct After Crash  31623E_7032623E_B0Ignition Current Correct After Crash  316541_70326541_B0Deployment After Crash  316743_70326743_B0Control Unit Unit FaultyReplace airbag control unit* 316844_70326844_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 316945_70326945_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 317046_70327046_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 317147_70327147_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 317248_70327248_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 317349_70327349_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 31744A_7032744A_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 31754B_7032754B_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 31764C_7032764C_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 31774D_7032774D_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 31784E_7032784E_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 318151_70328151_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 318252_70328252_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 318353_70328353_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 318454_70328454_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 318555_70328555_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 318656_70328656_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 318757_70328757_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 318959_70328959_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 31905A_7032905A_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 31925C_7032925C_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 31935D_7032935D_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 31945E_7032945E_B0 ? 31955F_7032955F_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 319660_70329660_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 319761_70329761_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 319862_70329862_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 319963_70329963_B0 Replace airbag control unit* ?64_70?64_B0 Replace airbag control unit* ?65_70?65_B0 Replace airbag control unit* ?66_70?66_B0 Replace airbag control unit* ?67_70?67_B0 Replace airbag control unit* ?68_70?68_B0 Replace airbag control unit* ?69_70?69_B0 Replace airbag control unit* 33XX  ?Downtime (XX indicates amount of time since first fault occurrence)? 3500   No faults present  *Footnote:*      * VW Microfiche info   (2) Code 60 is also displayed for Code 15 or 16. Repair the cause for Code 15 or 16, erase fault memory and repeat diagnosis.   (3) For additional diagnosis, see AIR BAG UNIT DIAGNOSIS. Revised 2012/11/06 
 



**ADDITION 2011/11/12:* Information obtained from the official VW Repair Manual Microfiche 




 If you have blink codes that starts with "31" (VWTools codes that ends in "70"), the problem is current. Warning light will turn back on after code erase, unless the problem is corrected. 

If you have blink codes that starts with "32" (VWTools codes that ends in "B0"), the problem was previously detected and not happening at the moment. Code erase should keep the lights off. 

 

**ADDITION **2012/05/15*: 

PDF scan of the original VW factory microfiche, section 68, Cabriolet with airbag (5MB) 

 

PDF scan of the VW Service Training Self Study Information on the Cabriolet Airbag (1.71MB) 

 


Please visit the airbag page on Cabby-Info for a nicely illustrated blink code reset procedure. 
* 

Disclaimer:* 

*You are responsible for your own safety. Follow all published safety procedures.* 
I am not guaranteeing the airbag system in your car will function as intended. 
I am not responsible for any injuries or damages arising from the use of this information. 
Drive defensively, don’t drink and drive, don’t text and drive. 
Always buckle up. 
Always backup your important data. 
Fruits and vegetables are good for you. 


* 
Further reading:* 

Kammy's airbag page on Cabby-Info. 
Jumper-only code reset procedure courtesy of Dave. 
Old blink code read procedure post. 
Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standard 208. 
Ross-Tech VW Issues & Problem page. 
Description of the Porsche 944 airbag system in Automatic Occupant Protection Systems publication. 

Technical information on the VW diagnostic protocol used by the VAG 1551.


----------



## Moljinar (Sep 20, 2001)

Bravo!!!!! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## rbarb1111 (Aug 17, 2006)

Is there any place more local to buy the cables?


----------



## sehaare (Aug 4, 2003)

great write up, :thumbup: 

But I'll freely admit that I'm stupid if you tell me what all software I need to download from the linked page 

Steve


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

Moljinar said:


> Bravo!!!!! :beer::beer::beer:


 :bows: 

Hooray for bier! 



rbarb1111 said:


> Is there any place more local to buy the cables?


 Not that I'm aware of, no. The serial cable is of an old design, not many vendors still have it for sale, and the current ones Ross Tech sells are much more intelligent (and unfortunately, cost more) and may not be compatible with the old VWTools software. 

Schematics exist on the web for you to build your own if you're so inclined. I remember it consists of a RS232 transceiver, TTL level shifter, transistors, and some passives. 

eBay is a good source. 



sehaare said:


> great write up, :thumbup:
> 
> But I'll freely admit that I'm stupid if you tell me what all software I need to download from the linked page
> 
> Steve


 Danke! 

It's the first link: *1.VWTool, FOR KKL VAG INTERFACE* 

There are two files in the RAR archive: Release4091us.exe (old VAG-COM) and VWTool.EXE (archive that contains VWTool). Double click on VWTool.EXE to extract the setup up files to a temporary location (c:\temp by default), and run the setup file inside the temporary folder.


----------



## rbarb1111 (Aug 17, 2006)

ok thanks i'll just order the one from extreme 

Thanks Again


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Excellent! Cabby-Info'd! :thumbup: 

Considering the Cabriolet was the only VW of the early '90s to get an airbag, I'm not surprised there isn't much info regarding fault codes and such.


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

Cables ordered, software downloaded.....can I paypal the guy who figured this out...if it works for my THREE cars?


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

kamzcab86 said:


> Excellent! Cabby-Info'd! :thumbup:
> 
> Considering the Cabriolet was the only VW of the early '90s to get an airbag, I'm not surprised there isn't much info regarding fault codes and such.


 Thank you Kammy  I feel honored to be able to contribute to Cabby-Info. I was so happy when Ron included a link to my 24-hour clock modification thread in his NeoBentley+ last time. It's like being included in the hall of fame. 

I think all there is left to find out is the meaning of the trouble codes / blink codes. It is possible that the description is listed only within the VAG 1551 diagnostic tool, but I really hope there's a complete listing in the factory microfiche / eBahn CD. 



CajunSpike said:


> Cables ordered, software downloaded.....can I paypal the guy who figured this out...if it works for my THREE cars?


 Moneeeyyy  

Wow, 3 cars? That's a potential treasure trove of stored airbag fault codes. Maybe you can list yours here? 

Oh, and any words about the airbag controller from your contacts at Siemens?


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Sticky !


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

I sent emails to 6 different people in the company...nobody took the time to answer. 

Would you like me to do the blink codes before i try the reset while waiting for the cables come in?

Oh, and I'm working on a 90 for a friend, that the airbag lights are OFF...can you believe that?


----------



## egranlund (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy crap. Bravo Danny!

Another cabby mystery solved


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

redzone98 said:


> Sticky !






CajunSpike said:


> I sent emails to 6 different people in the company...nobody took the time to answer.


Thank you for taking the time to make contact with the 6 at Siemens. I have not attempted to contact VWoA; do you think they may be willing to digging out old airbag tech info in their vault?



CajunSpike said:


> Would you like me to do the blink codes before i try the reset while waiting for the cables come in?


Would you please? We can match the blink code outputs to the fault code numbers and descriptions (if provided within VWTool).



CajunSpike said:


> Oh, and I'm working on a 90 for a friend, that the airbag lights are OFF...can you believe that?


I can believe that. My airbag fault light didn't light up until June of this year. I was replacing the tie rods on my cabby and turned the steering wheel without power assist. Tugging on it pretty hard and somehow it triggered a fault at the next start up.



egranlund said:


> Holy crap.


Haha those were my exact words when I got the fault light to shut off at 3AM.



egranlund said:


> Another cabby mystery solved


I don't think it's quite solved yet, not until we get our hands on the meaning of trouble codes.
It is then I'll move on to bigger and better things


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

I sent an email to VWOA thru their website asking for the code list..fingers crossed. 

Blink test to be done asap.

Did you know about the VWTOOLS already? I think I ran across it while net searching.


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

CajunSpike said:


> I sent an email to VWOA thru their website asking for the code list..fingers crossed.
> 
> Blink test to be done asap.
> 
> Did you know about the VWTOOLS already? I think I ran across it while net searching.


I remember looking up cabby airbag information about 2 years ago. After reading the general consensus here that the airbag system service/reset is dealer-only and generally shrouded in mystery, I attempted to find more information about it.

Information came from here and there: Porsche 944 steering wheels that looked almost identical (did an interlibrary loan of "Automatic Occupant Protection Systems" book that talked about the system), Ron's airbag circuit thread that talked about VAG 1551, VAG-COM's incompatibility page, and eventually stumbling upon the VWTool PDF manual. Last year Erik linked the VW Tech Talk #225 off YouTube which provided more information.

Back then my airbag system was (presumably) working so there wasn't a real incentive for me to test it out, but when the warning light finally came on this summer I decided to get the cables and give the software a try.

I hope VWoA would send some info to you. I look forward in seeing them.


----------



## rbarb1111 (Aug 17, 2006)

Got my cables today and tried to reset the air bag. I received the error code 1d_70 unknown error code consult the handbook. Erased the codes and the light goes off. When i restart the car it stays off for a minute and then comes back on. Looks like i will have to disable it


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

rbarb1111 said:


> ...it stays off for a minute and then comes back on. Looks like i will have to disable it


Would you try the blink code read procedure and post the result here before you dismantle the system?


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

rbarb1111 said:


> ...it stays off for a minute and then comes back on. Looks like i will have to disable it


Would you try the blink code read procedure and post the result here before you dismantle the system?

Compare your blink code with this list see if yours match:


----------



## rbarb1111 (Aug 17, 2006)

Not sure if it is 322 or 229 !!! The light blinks 3 times then twice then twice then 9 times and repeats this pattern


----------



## jason92300 (Jan 28, 2004)

Got my cables today to try this out. However I just realized my labtop doesn't have a serial 9 plug on it, just usb's. They make a adapter plug that goes from usb to the 9pin serial at radio shack, but does anyone know if the cables and program will work with that extra plug set that I would need?


----------



## DarthVW (Nov 24, 2010)

Mine has both aribag lights on since i got it.
Still havent been able to solve the problem. Its kind of anoying, specially at night. I dont really care if the airbag will work or not, just want those 
lights off.


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Mine has both aribag lights on since i got it.
Still havent been able to solve the problem. Its kind of anoying, specially at night. I dont really care if the airbag will work or not, just want those
lights off. *

Well you can remove the airbag controller and jumper the two black wires together.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?2026650

Or 

You can remove the cluster and cut the wires that feed them.
http://www.toplessrabbit.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1506


----------



## v.dubluv (Jan 5, 2009)

This is a Big help thnx!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## r.e.wing_fc3s (Feb 22, 2010)

anyone have an updated trouble code table? i have codes 3249 and 3259. i dont see them on the chart, even if i dont use the first digit. 1991 cabrio. i got down to 3 short and one long blink, reset a few times but both lights keep coming on.


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

If your system has a real problem, it may NOT be possible to clear all the codes. One car of mine, was able to clear all codes and the light went off. Another car, could not clear one code, light stayed on. This means there is a real problem..what that is I wish I knew.


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

Here are the screen prints from the program to reset, with the cables attached, when I tried
clearing the airbag codes on my 92. 
The first picture is before I cleared the codes.
The second picture is after I cleared the codes, with the one code that would not clear.


----------



## 629521 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Help! Has anyone found a list of blink codes yet?*

Hi DannyDanny,
First off, thanks for writing this up. It's people like you out on internet land that save many $1000's a year. I'm a pretty proficient mech who is currently trying to get his wife's VW Cabriolet (93 Manual) air bag system diagnosed and possibly functioning again. 

I ran the blink code test and came back with these codes:

3399
3259

Also it is worth mentioning that when I turn the ignition to the on position, the left light blinks slowly and the right one stays on. When the car is started, both stay solid. One more thing, the temp gauge is reading higher than norm and the red LED doesn't flash before you start it (system check fail). I have diagnosed the gauge as faulty (resistance checks etc.) I just thought I would mention this just in-case it would affect the airbag system.

I cannot find out what these codes are anywhere and I'm definitely not going to go to VW and spend $120 for a diag when they will probably tell me 'you need to replace everything at the same time.'

It's possible that the spiral spring behind the wheel could be at fault, but I'm not going to tear it apart until I get these codes deciphered (the horn works just fine, so it may not be the spring).

Anyway, I blabber on...my questions are these: Has anyone had success in finding a list of blink codes to fault descriptions and my other Q is when you ran the diag software and pulled your codes, did the software give you a fault description along with the codes?

Thanks in advance, if I can help in anyway please don't hesitate to ask.

Best,

Rob



dandydanny said:


> *Addition (2010/10/15)*: Jumper-only code reset procedure courtesy of Dave (redcorradoguy).
> 
> ***
> 
> ...


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

Not speaking for danny, but that screen print I posted of the error codes is all that program would give. According to a training video I have seen, the tech is supposed to take those codes and reference a book/microfiche to determine what the actual problem is. I asked around at Siemens, but nobody would take the bait to try and lookup those codes. 
Sent an email to vw, they said talk to the dealer.

Not having the docs about the only other way I could think to debug this would be to swap a part at a time from a known good working system, into the non working system, until you find the part that allows the light to be reset.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

CajunSpike said:


> Sent an email to vw, they said talk to the dealer.


I'll be going by my faithful VW dealer on Monday en route to a surgeon (transporting Mom); I'll stop in and see if they happen to have the code list. If they don't, I'll contact another dealer that's been here in Phoenix for decades. If that doesn't work, I'm heading to the San Diego area in a week or two; surely an old VW dealer over there has the list!! And, of course, you all could try contacting your local VW dealers as well.


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

I haven't been able to get a hold of the code list. VWTools gives out a hexadecimal error number that I have not confirmed if it match the blink codes. The factory VAG 1551 scan tool gives out a decimal error number.

The most likely source for this information, according to the factory service training literature on the Cabriolet Airbag system (WSP-521-205-00), would be the "Repair Manual" which I assume would be the factory service microfiche.

The training book and VHS video I have both talk about using only the VAG 1551 on the airbag system, so I wouldn't be surprised if the trouble code list only reflects what VAG 1551 gives out.

Lately I've noticed my ignition switch is going wonky. When it's acting up, the left airbag light would stay on and the HVAC blower is inoperative. This goes away if I turn the key off and back on. Temperature gauge and warning LED circuit is not tied to the airbag. The horn circuit does not go through the spiral spring itself but go through a ring contact on the spiral spring casing.

Hopefully the dealers will give Kammy useful information. I've made a few trips to the dealers recently but it never occurred to me to ask their techs.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Here's the low-down from my local dealer guy, Tom (who used to own an '85!):

The airbags rarely go bad. If there are fault codes produced, it is almost always the crash sensors and/or or the clock spring that are causing the faults. He used to be a VW tech and replaced maybe 2, at the most, airbags in the Cabs; clock springs and crash sensors were replaced far more often.

Also, and most importantly, his dealer has no list of codes that he knows of; and as far as he knows, there is no such list. According to Tom, the Cabriolet airbag system used the old VW computer info system, which dealers no longer use. He also stated, that even back in the day, Volkswagen was super secretive about this kind of info and, thus, when the VAG 1551 produced a code, the techs would have to run the code through the main VW computer system to get the code's definition. He said: "Get me a VIN and the fault code(s) and I'll run it through the system and see what we can come up with."

So, if you guys want, post up the fault codes (blink codes _and_ computer scan tool codes) your cars have/had and someone PM me your VIN and I'll go back over there. :beer:


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

Isn't there somewhere a diagram how to test the clock spring and sensors? If they could be tested, that would help to figure where the fault is coming from. My 92 has a code that wont clear, as indicated above. Kammy should have the vin on the cabby registration page. 

I have a disassembled clock spring sitting here. Love to test that. Bought it for somebody who needed one, but they backed out. I also have a parts 91 that still has the crash sensors on it as well, so I could test those too.


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

kamzcab86 said:


> Here's the low-down from my local dealer guy, Tom (who used to own an '85!)


Thank you so much for checking Kammy 



CajunSpike said:


> Isn't there somewhere a diagram how to test the clock spring and sensors? If they could be tested, that would help to figure where the fault is coming from.


Think of the airbag clockspring as a two conductor wire that just happened to be flat and coiled up in the assembly. You'd need to check continuity of the two conductors between the front and rear connectors with an ohmmeter.


---


*I scanned the VW Service Training / Self Study Information on the Cabriolet Airbag system*; it may be of help for some:



http://www.dandydanny.org/vwvortex/VW_Cabriolet_Airbag_lores.pdf (1.71mb)

*SAE article on the 944 airbag system*:

http://www.dandydanny.org/vwvortex/Porsche_944_Airbag_lores.pdf (2.21mb)


----------



## sehaare (Aug 4, 2003)

Thanks for posting the self study guide it was an interesting read:thumbup:


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

dandydanny said:


> *I scanned the VW Service Training / Self Study Information on the Cabriolet Airbag system*; it may be of help for some:


Very cool! I put a link to it on C-I. I also went through this thread and rounded up all of the fault codes folks have posted, which are now listed on the airbag page as well.

In going back, I noticed "cooties" posts. The sole software code remaining was 1E_70 and the sole subsequent blink code was 313; safe to say those two codes mean the same thing (faulty left indicator lamp), yes?



CajunSpike said:


> Isn't there somewhere a diagram how to test the clock spring and sensors? If they could be tested, that would help to figure where the fault is coming from. My 92 has a code that wont clear, as indicated above.


If you could possibly get the blink code, we could correspond the blink code with VWTool's code. 



CajunSpike said:


> Kammy should have the vin on the cabby registration page.


I have only the sequential production numbers for the registry, not the full VINs. However, forget what I said earlier; I've got several complete VINs in my files thanks to build sheets, so I'll just use them. :thumbup:

As for testing the clock spring, I found this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UgL22uM8Tk . I can only presume the Cab's would be the same.

Regarding testing the crash sensors, I found this: "Because crash sensors are sealed units, you cannot always determine their true condition by outward appearances. Any sensor that is obviously sustained physical damage as a result of a collision or other damage should be replaced. But what about ones that look okay? Most electromechanical crash sensors are designed to be electrically open in their rest condition. So one quick check you can perform is to check for continuity with an ohmmeter. If the sensor contacts are closed, it has not reset and should be replaced.

CAUTION! Do not attempt to check or replace any crash sensor unless the air bag module has first been deactivated (or deployed as a result of an accident). This can be done by unplugging the air bag connector at the base of the steering column and waiting at least 10 minutes or longer depending on the application (always refer to a service manual for the proper deactivation and removal procedure)." From: http://www.aa1car.com/library/airbag01.htm .

Edit: I think we're getting closer as far as the codes go: http://www.clarks-garage.com/shop-manual/elect-14.htm .


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

kamzcab86 said:


> I also went through this thread and rounded up all of the fault codes folks have posted, which are now listed on the airbag page as well.


That is very cool Kammy! I had a code, 1E B0 , but I didn't obtain the flash code before I erased it off the controller.



kamzcab86 said:


> If you could possibly get the blink code, we could correspond the blink code with VWTool's code.


I suppose I could try recreating the typical problems (open circuit, short circuit, etc) on the airbag system and pull the code both ways. I should go dig out that spare airbag controller, sensors, and the airbag itself and see if I can rig up a test bed.




kamzcab86 said:


> Edit: I think we're getting closer as far as the codes go: http://www.clarks-garage.com/shop-manual/elect-14.htm .


The codes on Clark's Garage are the same as the Porsche 944 airbag codes, but it correlates between the hexadecimal number to the decimal fault number. We might be getting somewhere.

From the code posting by CajunSpike, *I speculate that the B0 and 70 codes given by VWTools indicate that the problem is either a current fault (70, happening now), or a non-current fault (B0, not happening now, but happened previously).*


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

If I understand the chart on that page correctly for code 1D, the fix says to replace the airbag. I think I do have another airbag. I'll swap it out and try to clear the codes, see if that helps.

Just to clarify, the first screen print was before any reset.
The second screen print is after the reset, the 1D code would not clear.
Thats how it sits today, warning lights are on for the 92 cabby.

The lights DID clear on my 91 and are still off as of this writing.
Haven't tried to clear the lights on the second 91 yet, so it is still virgin at this point, with lights on.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

dandydanny said:


> I had a code, 1E B0 , but I didn't obtain the flash code before I erased it off the controller.


Shame on you!!  And code added, thanks! I'd like to compile a list of blink codes because not everyone is going to go the software route. And despite what Tom said, I believe there's GOT to be a master list in a manual or something _somewhere_, outlining all of the fault codes. There are several TSBs regarding the airbag system from the early '90s, a few of which relate to information literature. I'll head back to the dealer next week; and if I get a chance, I'll stop a VW dealer in San Diego this weekend.



dandydanny said:


> I suppose I could try recreating the typical problems (open circuit, short circuit, etc) on the airbag system and pull the code both ways. I should go dig out that spare airbag controller, sensors, and the airbag itself and see if I can rig up a test bed.


A testing station would too awesome! 



dandydanny said:


> The codes on Clark's Garage are the same as the Porsche 944 airbag codes, but it correlates between the hexadecimal number to the decimal fault number. We might be getting somewhere.


Yeah, I saw the 1D, 1E, etc. and thought "Hey! Those are familiar!!" The 944 tables can't be cross-referenced with the Cabs, however. The 944 uses 3-digit codes, the Cabs use 4. I tried every possible scenario and no Cab code lined up with the table values. But there is a unique pattern forming with the Cab blink codes: all 4-digit codes so far start with a 3 and end with a 9.



dandydanny said:


> From the code posting by CajunSpike, *I speculate that the B0 and 70 codes given by VWTools indicate that the problem is either a current fault (70, happening now), or a non-current fault (B0, not happening now, but happened previously).*


I was thinking the same thing: stored vs. current fault.


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

Has anybody actually compared the part number of the porsche controller box to the part number of the cabby controller box? Either the siemens number or the vw number?


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

CajunSpike said:


> Has anybody actually compared the part number of the porsche controller box to the part number of the cabby controller box? Either the siemens number or the vw number?


Volkswagen Cabriolet
VW part #155 959 655
Siemens part #5WK4 038

Porsche 944
Porsche part #944.618.217.00
Siemens part #5WK4 014

Externally (aside from the logos and part numbers and quantity of connectors) they are exactly the same. Internally, they must have a slight difference.


----------



## 629521 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Great work!*



kamzcab86 said:


> Shame on you!!  And code added, thanks! I'd like to compile a list of blink codes because not everyone is going to go the software route. And despite what Tom said, I believe there's GOT to be a master list in a manual or something _somewhere_, outlining all of the fault codes. There are several TSBs regarding the airbag system from the early '90s, a few of which relate to information literature. I'll head back to the dealer next week; and if I get a chance, I'll stop a VW dealer in San Diego this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK so in my case, I have (3399) 31_B0 which is failure warning lamp (Had the cluster out a few times etc.) according to http://www.clarks-garage.com/shop-manual/elect-14.htm and (3259) 2E_B0 which is 'Ignition Pill Circuit 2'	'Excessive resistance.' What the heck is an ignition pill? I'm thinking that it is the clock spring (that I haven't yet tested). Makes sense really, high resistance could mean a wiring issue.


----------



## 629521 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Just stumbled upon this 944 guide, very, very useful HEX codes*

*http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/asemaster327/2010-01-04_230020_944_c.pdf*


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

robertjholt said:


> *http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/asemaster327/2010-01-04_230020_944_c.pdf*


That's the same information as what's at the link I posted earlier. The problem is that the Porsche 944 system does not use the same blink codes, so the Volkswagen codes will not cross-reference to the Porsche fault code table.

I, unfortunately, won't be able to get back to the dealer this week; next week for sure though. :thumbup:


----------



## 629521 (Aug 5, 2011)

kamzcab86 said:


> That's the same information as what's at the link I posted earlier. The problem is that the Porsche 944 system does not use the same blink codes, so the Volkswagen codes will not cross-reference to the Porsche fault code table.
> 
> I, unfortunately, won't be able to get back to the dealer this week; next week for sure though. :thumbup:


No problem at all, thanks for your efforts. I'm going to pull the steering wheel this weekend and test the clockspring. I have googled like crazy and still cannot find out what an 'Ignition Pill Circuit' refers to.

Best,

Rob.


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

Finally got to test the airbag system on my second Etienne. 
Setup was: 
lenovo r61i laptop, running win7 with no built in serial port. 
vw tools installed by hand because normal setup failed on win7, due to c:\windows\system being protected by win7. The setup was unable to copy files there..so I did the copy by hand. There were several .vbx and a couple .dll files that had to be located in that folder. 
kkl vag-com serial cable listed in this thread before. 
Trendnet TU-S9 usb to 9 pin serial converter cable set to com1. 

Communication to car was flawless. 
first pass had three error codes. 








cleared codes 
code 1d-70 kept returning no matter how many times I cleared it. 

So if we find that that is, I've got two cars that would be ok. 

As for the ignition pill, if you look at the pdf linked above, pill1 is the drivers airbag..and pill2 is the passenger airbag.


----------



## 629521 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Ignition Pill Circuit 2*



CajunSpike said:


> Finally got to test the airbag system on my second Etienne.
> Setup was:
> lenovo r61i laptop, running win7 with no built in serial port.
> vw tools installed by hand because normal setup failed on win7, due to c:\windows\system being protected by win7. The setup was unable to copy files there..so I did the copy by hand. There were several .vbx and a couple .dll files that had to be located in that folder.
> ...


 Thanks for the info CajunSpike. My wifes car is a VW Cabriolet '93. They never had a passenger airbag only a drivers one. It's fairly baffling! Any ideas?


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

Thats one of the problems trying to use the Porsche codes...they may not be accurate for cabbies. 

I swear, I think I'm gonna see if I can setup a test rig. I have spare crash sensors on a parts car. Maybe I can hijack another airbag and computer from a jy car. My biggest problem would be figuring out the electrical..I'm no wiring pro. 

Maybe you should just try to clear the codes, see what happens.


----------



## 629521 (Aug 5, 2011)

*Codes cleared, codes came back!*



CajunSpike said:


> Thats one of the problems trying to use the Porsche codes...they may not be accurate for cabbies.
> 
> I swear, I think I'm gonna see if I can setup a test rig. I have spare crash sensors on a parts car. Maybe I can hijack another airbag and computer from a jy car. My biggest problem would be figuring out the electrical..I'm no wiring pro.
> 
> Maybe you should just try to clear the codes, see what happens.


So I cleared both codes, turned the ignition back on and the left lamp is blinking, the right is solid. Start it up and both go solid on. I have time to spare (finally this labor day weekend) so I am going to pull the wheel and check that clock spring. Does anyone know how to check the G sensors?

By the way, I'm in San Carlos CA, I think someone in this forum is from Santa Clara? Howdy Neighbor!


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

After some tinkering with my spare airbag controller, we now have a (partial) airbag trouble code listing! Please see the first post for details.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

dandydanny said:


> After some tinkering with my spare airbag controller, we now have a (partial) airbag trouble code listing! Please see the first post for details.


Totally awesome!  I'll update Cabby Info with all of that new information after I return from Palm Springs (i.e. next week).


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

dandydanny said:


> After some tinkering with my spare airbag controller, we now have a (partial) airbag trouble code listing! Please see the first post for details.


Major applause for dannydanny!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::laugh:

Also, just noticed.

The last two digits in danny's left blink code are the decimal equivalent of the last two digits of the vw tool codes, which are hexadecimal.

ex: blink 25 = hex 19
blink 26 = hex 1A
etc


----------



## Stashm2 (Oct 25, 2011)

*Great stuff on resetting.*

Just tried this with my 92 I just picked up using the Jumper with a switch method and got all the codes and cleared them but lights are still on as some one had tourchured the poor Air bad system things are cut and spliced and messed up all over  So it was throwing all kinds of codes at me  So I think my airbag system is dead lol. Now how to get the lights out on the dash?? I guess I can jsut remove the bulbs?


----------



## cooties (May 11, 2010)

robertjholt said:


> By the way, I'm in San Carlos CA, I think someone in this forum is from Santa Clara? Howdy Neighbor!


Yeah, me - LOL!! Howdy! 

I put the Cabby on hold since I was focusing on my MK4 Jetta but now having fitted new Bilstein HDs and H&R Sports, the Cabby is back to the fore!

I still have the two lights on solid, plus 1E_70. What I *do* have now, though, is a cabriolet clock-spring, a full replacement controller and harness, as well as a spare MK3 airbag (same connector, almost identical capsule). I'm planning on swapping out some bits over the holidays to try to nail down where exactly the fault is, starting with the airbag, then the clock spring. I also sorted out my CE2 cluster, so I know it's not throwing a code due to my tinkering around with LEDs, etc.

If I get a chance and actually get the thing working, I'll try inducing faults (open clock-spring, missing airbag connection, etc) and see if I can correlate this with any error codes I pick up.

Either way, I'll report back here soon as I have some sort of answer. Driving the cabby is annoying me right now on these winter nights, with those glaring red lights on! Thanks for all the work, guys! :beer:


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

I noticed, on the car I have with the lights off, the wiring plug into the air bag comes from the top down into the air bag electrical connector. On the cars with the light on, the plug is coming from the bottom up(just direction the wire is coming from inside the steering wheel cavity). Wonder if it makes a difference which way the wire is plugged into the air bag...since it will plug in coming from either direction.


----------



## cooties (May 11, 2010)

CajunSpike said:


> I noticed, on the car I have with the lights off, the wiring plug into the air bag comes from the top down into the air bag electrical connector. On the cars with the light on, the plug is coming from the bottom up(just direction the wire is coming from inside the steering wheel cavity). Wonder if it makes a difference which way the wire is plugged into the air bag...since it will plug in coming from either direction.


I think the connector into the airbag itself is actually polarized, but this will be one of the first things to check next week :thumbup:


----------



## akarul (Mar 27, 2004)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for the post!! Those pesky lights have been bugging me for 3 years now since I made the mistake of running the car without the instrument cluster. FYI, the codes that showed up were 3259 and 3399.

Thanks again! :beer:


----------



## dandydanny (Sep 20, 2005)

*Supplemental Code Descriptions*

I've been comparing code lists for various cars that uses similar Siemens airbag controller / ECU setup. It appears that the airbag codes from the *1990-91 Porsche 911, 928 & 944 series cars corresponds to the known VW Cabriolet airbag codes* replicated on my test rig, so I've updated the code tables to reflect the findings.

I left out the passenger airbag codes, as 1990-1993 Volkswagen Cabriolets were not equipped with a passenger-side airbag.

1987-1989 Porsche models, like the early airbag-equipped BMWs, have 3 digit fault codes that do not correspond to the VW Cabriolet's codes. The codes from 1990-1991 Porsche models seems to be a good match.

I've also located VAG 1551 airbag diagnostic information including fault descriptions, but it is not as complete as the table we already have. I may update the post in the future to include this information.

Note on reading the blink codes: *code 0 does not produce a blink*. Code 3130 (Left Crash Sensor: High Wire Resistance) for example would produce:

BLINK BLINK BLINK ____________ BLINK ___________ BLINK BLINK BLINK __________ (repeats)

*Codes that starts with 33 (3399 for example)*: Porsche information indicated this is the down time count. My limited understanding is that this is a timer that logs how long has elapsed since the first fault was detected. 

Conflicting info below regarding code 33XX:



> Down time (33XX) is displayed after last fault code.





> Downtime is something the controller detects when an unexpected power failure occurs. The ECU registers period of time the power failure exists. The controller logs downtime to a maximum of 99 hours and 59 minutes.


Information obtained from Mitchell OnDemand (1987-1991 Porsche Air Bag Restraint System). 

Please see the first post for details.


----------



## cooties (May 11, 2010)

dandydanny said:


> Note on reading the blink codes: *code 0 does not produce a blink*. Code 3130 (Left Crash Sensor: High Wire Resistance) for example would produce:
> 
> BLINK BLINK BLINK ____________ BLINK ___________ BLINK BLINK BLINK __________ (repeats)


OMG!!! I can't believe it!! You've not only cracked the code, but the example you use (from my video earlier) shows the blink code 3-1-3 (and missing zero) correlating with _1E70.

Mine suddenly makes perfect sense now! Thank you *so* much for this info - super-useful, and to be honest, I'd never have suspected the crash sensor/sensor wiring. Finally, I can get those stupid lights to go out!!!


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

In the case of the chart saying left or right...which side is which

left = drivers?
right = passengers?

I still think this thread is some of the best detective work I've seen.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

CajunSpike said:


> In the case of the chart saying left or right...which side is which
> 
> left = drivers?
> right = passengers?


The chart is based on manufacturer information (i.e. Porsche and VW); manufacturers always refer to positions as if you are sitting in the driver's seat (imagine the chaos in RHD countries if this were not the case).

So, yes, left = driver, right = passenger (in LHD countries).

:beer:


----------

